# Qad ultra rest noise



## bowhunk (Jul 7, 2006)

I put a qad ultra rest on my new bear truth2. The rest is fairly noisy and I want to use the bow for hunting. Is that normal for this rest? is there a way to silence it??


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

Is the launcher hitting the shelf when it fall? The LD model has an internal click when it drops but it isn't too bad. The HD model has noise dampening built in but all of them are loud if they hit the shelf, and they may not work properly if they are hitting the shelf.


----------



## bowhunk (Jul 7, 2006)

No I checked and there is no contact with the shelf. It seems to be inside the rest somewhere.


----------



## wblackfin (Nov 28, 2006)

Are you hearing noise when you are actually shooting the bow or is it loud just when you flick the lever to let it fall away without shooting?

I found mine to be loud when flicking it and thought it would be a problem too. But found when I actually shot it, it did not make the noise to the same degree.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

The QAD rest is a little noisey due to the lock down featue, I think. It seems loud to the shooter but it really isn't that bad down range. Besides, the animal you're shooting at should be bleeding already by the time it hears anything. :wink:


----------



## birdman (Apr 24, 2004)

I have used a QAD since they have been on the market and still am using the first one i bought..there is some minor noise but its hardly a issue,,just be sure you have the rest timed right so that it comes all the way up just before you get to full draw..also where the cord is attached to your rest clamp a brass nock set so the cord wont slip..when you attach the cord to your cable dont use the clamp,the seem to come loose and slip over time..what i did was split the cable and run the cord thru the cable and then tie it in with dental floss so there no slip


----------



## bowhunk (Jul 7, 2006)

My rest was installed at my pro-shop. It doesn't use the string clamp. It is placed between the string strands with a knot. The noise is when I shoot it and it sounds like a hollow rattle sound. It isn't super loud but I have heard other quieter rests and was hoping to tone mine down a bit. I have never actually bow hunted and I think I still have some doubts about bows being fast enough. I know it sounds weird. I have watched countless hunting vids and know that bows are killing machines, but for some reason in my head when I'm shooting my bow it doesn't seem so powerful and thats probably why i'm over stressing about any noises that might spook the animal. I hope once i've actually killed something than all my doubts will be erased


----------

